# Crash Replacement



## DeadMeat (5. April 2016)

Hallo Radon-Team,
ich würde gerne wissen, ob man im Crash Replacement Fall auch einen anderen Rahmen wählen kann.
D.h. wenn mein Slide Carbon Rahmen mal brechen sollte (was ich nicht hoffe), kann ich dann auch einen Slide 150 (Alu) Rahmen für 449€ wählen anstatt dem Carbon für 999€?
Denn wenn ich doch mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Carbon machen sollte, würde ich dann gerne wieder auf Alu wechseln und der Rahmen kostet ja auch weniger als die Hälfte im Crash Replacement Programm.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. April 2016)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Hallo Radon-Team,
> ich würde gerne wissen, ob man im Crash Replacement Fall auch einen anderen Rahmen wählen kann.
> D.h. wenn mein Slide Carbon Rahmen mal brechen sollte (was ich nicht hoffe), kann ich dann auch einen Slide 150 (Alu) Rahmen für 449€ wählen anstatt dem Carbon für 999€?
> Denn wenn ich doch mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Carbon machen sollte, würde ich dann gerne wieder auf Alu wechseln und der Rahmen kostet ja auch weniger als die Hälfte im Crash Replacement Programm.



Hi,

eine solche Anfrage hatten wir bis dato auch noch nicht  Da jeder Crash-Replacement von uns individuell geprüft wird, kann ich Dir eine pauschale Antwort spontan nicht nennen. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass wir im Falls einer Inanspruchnahme eine Lösung finden würden 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

